# Little Manly or Shelly Beach - Tuesday 21st Nov



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Guys & Gals, I'm going to be heading out of the heads (or at least into the harbour) tomorrow arvo sometime between 2 & 3 pm for a few hours (weather permitting - it's looking good!) anyone fancies dropping a line, post a post to let me know you're coming and I'll see you on the water   
Cheers.....Flump


----------

